# Cần Tìm Trung Tâm Dạy Tiếng Trung Uy Tín



## khoanguyen (22 Tháng chín 2017)

Chào mọi người, hiện nay mình đang là sinh viên năm cuối, rất thích học tiếng trung . Trước có thời gian tự học nhưng không hiểu. Bây giờ mình muốn đi học , các bạn có thể tư vấn giúp mình xem có trung tâm nào tốt tại Hà Nội không.


----------

